# Noob to WHF need help.



## fett14622

Hi everyone

I’m thinking of starting Dark Elves army. I love the look of them and I feel they would be a fun army to play. But I’m not sure where to start. I thought of getting the Dark Elf Battalion & rule book first. Then build between 1500-2000 pts. I was hoping someone recommend best spells, upgrades and best units.

I was thinking in the ball park…..

*Lord on Black Dragon
2 Sorceress
12 Dark Elf Warriors with spear and shield (Full Command)
16 Dark Elf Warriors with repeater crossbow (Full Command)
20 Corsairs (Full Command)
5 Cold One Knights. 
6 Harpies
15 Black Guard (Full Command)
2 Reaper Bolt Thrower 
War Hydra*

Cheers:victory:


----------



## jigplums

the rough list you have there is pretty good. I would suggest you swap round the unit sizes for the warriors and xbowmen. I'd take 10 xbows and 18 spearmen.

other than that its a great base to start from, the lord on black dragon is a beast, hatred on a dragon is extremely nasty. 2 sorceress should be able to keep you reasonably defended from the nastiest of enemy magic while dishing it out in return. corsairs are a reasonable troop choice as well, 2 hand weapons is best and i like the frenzy banner on them to maximise their output, hatred + frenzy = win.....until your opp baits you away but hell there going to have other things to worry about.

black guard are awesome, the bag of hag graef makes them one of the best elites in warhammer. harpies for re-direct, charge bait, warmachine hunting. coldones knights are a good hammerblow unit which are reasonable tough...for elves there tough. and 2 bolt throwers and hydra keeps your options open and means you can hang back if you need to and take a few wounds of enemy big stuff[like there black dragons ].

the hydra is the hardest thing point for point in warhammer in my opinion. 

for someone new this list is impressive, and looks fairly close to what alot of competative darkelves players are using at the gt this year.


----------

